# Who's thinking fall?



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, I ordered a bunch of sample sizes  from SOS last night for fall & for a tropical project I am working on. Who else is thinking fall?

Candy Corn 
Gingerbread Spice 
Midnight Pomegrante 
Sensual Amber 
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin 
Sweet Pumpkin Pie
Candied Apples  
Cherry J Rancher 
Grape

Fuzzy Navel 
Kahlua 
Sex On The Beach 
Exotic Seabreeze 
Pina Colada  
Coconut Lemongrass 
Avon by the Sea

I did not know before last night that if you see a poor review (1-2stars) at SOS they will send you a free sample, limit 4 per visit. The grape, sweet pumpkin, avon by the sea & pina colada were my freebies!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still trying to get rid of fragrances I have now! I won't be thinking about new fragrances until after christmas!


----------



## Lane (Jun 2, 2008)

Ohhh! Let us know how the Cherry Jolly Rancher smells!!

I'll be ordering my Fall scents in July, Gingerbread and Pumpkin being staples!!

. Make sure to write reviews of the FO's!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2008)

I know what you mean, I shouldn't have bought these either. I went 6 months w/o fragrance purchases for that very reason, but I guess I have fallen off the wagon :? !


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 3, 2008)

LMAO I know I have so many its ridiculous I swear!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe we should swap some so we will  be getting new scents w/o the expense.

Honestly, we should start a scent swapping thread!

If no one else does, I will tomorrow after lunch. I have morning errands.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would but some scents I'm throwing out because although they still smell good its going to be a year now. Don't they expire in a year? I usually only get 4 ounces and once I'm done buy another. That way I don't waste any but I had the bright idea to buy 8 oz because it was cheaper. I'll never do that again.


----------



## fladais (Jun 4, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Candy Corn



i love that scent.  i have some and can't get enough of it.  YUMMY!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jun 8, 2008)

> Maybe we should swap some so we will be getting new scents w/o the expense.
> 
> Honestly, we should start a scent swapping thread!
> 
> If no one else does, I will tomorrow after lunch. I have morning errands.



I don't think I saw a thread for fragrance swap yet...  I think it'd be a great idea too....



> I would but some scents I'm throwing out because although they still smell good its going to be a year now. Don't they expire in a year?



From what I read, I think some can fade, but others can still hold.  I can't tell from experience, since I haven't been soaping for that long, so all my FOs are under a year old


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2008)

They say you should throw them out after a year. I actualy have a plumeria that smells better after about a year. I buy it & just hang onto it untill it ages. Some of my staple scents I buy in bulk & use waaaaaaaaaay down the road & they are still premium!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a rose FO that is close to 4 years old now. :shock:   I only have a few ounces, but it smells as good as the day I got it.  I was making candles back then, but it was skin safe.

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 8, 2008)

I just strated a trade thread in the buy/sell forum.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a $50 GC from Alabaster I won at the TN Soap Social.  I need to cash that baby in! :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 9, 2008)

Really? I have some scents that yes still smell good but assumed that I couldn't use it any longer. Hmm I will have to give them a good whiff and see! Thanks guys!


----------



## Harlow (Jun 29, 2008)

How did you like the pumpkins!


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jul 6, 2008)

> OK, I ordered a bunch of sample sizes from SOS



Ok who is SOS?


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 6, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> Ok who is SOS?



SaveOnScents


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jul 9, 2008)

THANK YOU!   
So are they pretty good?


----------



## earthygirl (Jul 15, 2008)

I recently got my stuff in from Backwoods
Pumpkin Cornbread
Spiced Wassail
Cranberry Spice
Fall Harvest
Sandalwood Cardamon

I also have some Nag Champa coming in from a coop


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 23, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I would but some scents I'm throwing out because although they still smell good its going to be a year now. Don't they expire in a year? I usually only get 4 ounces and once I'm done buy another. That way I don't waste any but I had the bright idea to buy 8 oz because it was cheaper. I'll never do that again.



Older scents doesn't necessarily mean that that they are no longer useful.

Have you tried your hand at incense sticks or cones?  The scents might be old to you,but they can still be used.

I'm making several batches today,with scents that I really don't have enough of for a complete candle set.They really do compliment each other.

Some scents like Patchouli  get better with age,my bottle is 5 years old.It's smells sooo much better today then it did when I first bought it.


Munky.


----------



## Wax Munky (Jul 23, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, I ordered a bunch of sample sizes  from SOS last night for fall & for a tropical project I am working on. Who else is thinking fall?
> 
> Candy Corn
> Gingerbread Spice
> ...





I thought I was the only one thinking of fall.. Nice to have company!  8) 

My staples for fall

Country Spice  
Cinnaberry 
Sandalwood 
Cranberry 
Patchouli 
Dark Musk 
Sugar Cookie 
Spiced Plum
Pomegranate
Cinnabon
Pumpkin 




Munky.


----------



## kwahlne (Jul 23, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!
> So are they pretty good?



I love them.  they are the first place I go to when looking for fragrance.  I always watch the reviews before I purchase.  They package well and they are in NY so shipping is quick.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2008)

Out of the long list of scents I ordered, I am only palnning on using  a few.:

Candy Corn 
Gingerbread Spice 
Midnight Pomegrante 
Sensual Amber 
Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin 
Sweet Pumpkin Pie 
Candied Apples 
Cherry J Rancher 
Grape 
Fuzzy Navel 
Kahlua 
Sex On The Beach 
Exotic Seabreeze 
Pina Colada 
Coconut Lemongrass 
Avon by the Sea 

The coconut lemon grass is awesome! The grape & seabreeze are pretty good too. I am bad about fragrances, if I am nt in love w/ them, I won't use them. I should know better by now...


----------

